# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Καρδερίνα με διάρροια

## sakis.x

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/9697/imag0214n.jpg
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6534/imag0215uj.jpg
http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/3694/imag0217z.jpg
εβαλα φωτο μηπως ειναι κατι  ανησυχητικο για να βοηθησετε, ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

Σακη επειδη εγω γνωριζω απο επικοινωνια μας στο ιστολογιο οτι δεν ειναι μονη της στο κλουβι , οι κουτσουλιες που φαινονται συγκεντρωμενες ειναι δικες της και γινανε σε μια μερα; αν ειναι και των αλλων πουλιων σε σημειο που ισως υπαρχει καποιο κλαδακι απο πανω και μαζευονται ,τοτε δεν με ανησυχουν .αν ειναι δικες της μιας μερας ισως ναι .πες μου επισης στην τροφη αν υπαρχουν πρασινα μπισκοτακια .θελω και νεα φωτο σε λευκο χαρτι με κουτσουλια μονο δικια της αν ειναι και με τα αλλα πουλια αυτη .η πτεροροια ειναι λογικο να υπαρχει αυτη την εποχη .αν την πιασεις στα χερια σου δες αν εχει καρινα στο στηθος εντονη και αν στην κοιλια ειναι καθολου πρησμενη 

* για τα μελη : το πουλακι οπως και τα υπολοιπα καλως ή κακως προσφατα ειχανε δεχθει αγωγη με κοκκιδιοστατικο esb3

----------


## sakis.x

3 ημερων ειναι και ειναι μονο δικιες της την εχω μονη της και στην τροφη δεν υπαρχει  πρασινο μπισκοτο ειναι τι μιγμα που μου εφτιαξες τις αναλογιες θα την πιασω και θα σου πω αν ειναι ολα οκ απο κατω

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενο οτι το μιγμα σπορων αυτο το τρωνε και τα αλλα πουλια (αρα θα ειχε πειραξει και εκεινα ο οποιος νεος σπορος πηρες ,που ισως να μην ειναι οκ που ομως δεν συμβαινει ) και το οτι τα πουλια προσφατα ειχαν δεχθει κοκκιδιοστατικο ,περιμενεις λιγες μερες εχοντας το πουλι σε ξεχωρο χωρο (2-3 ) μηπως ξαναφτιαξουν (τις ξαναβλεπουμε καθε μερα ) και στο διαστημα αυτο δεν τις δινεις πολυβιταμινη στο νερο αλλα 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου μηλοξυδο (αν δεν βρεις βιολογικο παρε συμβατικο αλλα θα προτιμουσα βιολογικο .θα το δινεις ετσι κι αλλιως σε ολα στην πορεια καποιες μερες ανα μηνα σε λιγο μικροτερη δοση ) .θα δουμε αναλογα με την εξελιξη αν δωσεις καποιο φαρμακο .κατι εχω στο νου μου .

----------


## PAIANAS

Άλλαξες απότομα το μείγμα της τροφής ?
Μήπως έπιασες το πουλάκι πολλές φορές και στρεσσαρίστηκε ,μήπως του άλλαξες χώρο,μήπως του έδωσες πρόσφατα λαχανικά και ποιά ?

----------


## sakis.x

τιποτα απο ολα αυτα απλα μετα το esb3 εγινε αυτο

----------


## sakis.x

στο στηθος ειναι οκ του εχου πεσει καποια πουπουλα αλλα δειχνει οκ

----------


## sakis.x

και οταν την επιασα μου εμειναν πολλα  πουπουλα στα χερια ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο?

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν αλλη εποχη θα σου ελεγα καθολου ! στην πτεροροια ειναι λογικο μεχρι ενα σημειο .αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι που το ενισχυει ... αυτο το κατι εχω στο μυαλο μου .Γνωμη μου ( σου ειπα να γραψεις εδω οχι μονο για τη φωτο αλλα γιατι ειναι και αλλα παιδια με καρδερινες εκτροφης και ισως αντιμετωπιζουν παρομοιο προβλημα -> διαροια μετα απο χορηγηση κοκκιδιοστατικου οποτε ισως πουνε και κεινοι ) ειναι να δωσεις 2-3 μερες μηλοξυδο ,να δουμε κουτσουλιες και μετα ισως σου πω φαρμακο .πες μου ... ειναι balcanica ή major; επισης πριν και μετα που ηρθε στα χερια σου ξερεις τι εχει παρει στο παρελθον απο φαρμακα;

----------


## sakis.x

balcanica ειναι ,πριν δεν ξερω αν εχει παρει φαρμακα τα τελευταια 2 χρομια που την εχω δεν εχει παρει κανενα φαρμακο εκτος απο βιταμινες Ε και combex v τιποτα αλλο περσι δεν αντιμετοπησα προβλημα με την πτερορια

----------


## jk21

αν στην κοιλια δεν παρατηρεις ειτε κατι σαν φλεβα (πρησμενο εντερο ) ειτε αλλη διογκωση  και δεν ειναι σαν μπουμπουνιασμενο το πουλι μην ανησυχεις αμεσα .ομως πρεπει να το δουμε .αν δεν ειχες δωσει κοκκιδιοστατικο θα σκεφτομουν και αυξηση κοκκιδιων λογω στρες αλλα τοσο το οτι δεν ειναι η πρωτη της πτεροροια ,οσο και η χορηγηση του φαρμακου δεν δικαιολογει εντονη υπαρξη τους ,εκτος αν στρεσσαριστηκε απο καποια αντιμαχια με καποιο αλλο πουλι .αν την δεις να φουσκωνει θα μας πεις να σου προτεινω καποια αντιβιωση ,αν οχι τοτε μετα το τριημερο και το μηλοξυδο θα δουμε .βαλε αυριο το πρωι ξανα κουτσουλιες νεες σε λευκο χαρτι

----------


## sakis.x

υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να στρεσαριστηκε 
 απεναντι σε μια καμιναδα εχει ενα μωρο κουκουβαγια που κρωζει σχεδον καθε βραδυ αυτο γινετε κανα 2 εβδομαδες αυριο το πρωι θα την αλαξω μπαλκονι  να ειναι μονη της

----------


## jk21

ΣΑΚΗ δεν ξερω αν κινδινευει απο κατι αυτο το πουλακι αλλα ολα κινδυνευουν απο τη μαμα κουκουβαγια ! ακομα και να ειναι υπο προστασια σε χωρο με μεταλλικο πλεγμα αν εκεινη εχει εστω και δυσκολα πιθανοτητα οπτικης επαφης με την κλουβα ,να εισαι σιγουρος οτι την εχει πλησιασει και θα το ξανακανει !!!!! αν εχει γινει ψαξε εκει την αιτια .αν οχι μπορει να γινει !

αν ουτε κατι πειραξε το πουλι ,ουτε στρεσσαριστηκε απο κατι ,ουτε υπαρχει το προβλημα που εχω στο μυαλο μου και θα σου πω σε διημερο (δεν σκοτωνει απο την μια μερα στην αλλη ) ,τοτε παιζει και μια πιθανοτητα παρενεργειας στο φαρμακο .αν ειχες κανει πιο συχνη χρηση δεν θα ηταν παρενεργεια τυχαια μονο σε αυτο το πουλι ... θα γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος σε 2-3 μερες

----------


## οδυσσέας

Σακη ποσο φαρμακο σε ποσο νερο εδωσες? για προληπτικο λογο η για θεραπεια? ποσες μερες? η καρδερινα ειναι θηλυκια ? ειχε κανει αυγα? ταϊσε μικρα?
οποσδηποτε φωτογραφια της κοιλιας της και με π.μ. στο Δημητρη?

----------


## jk21

προληπτικα την εδωσε ,λογω πτεροροιας οπως του προτεινανε (εμενα την εναντια θεση  μου την ξερετε ...  ) . ποσοτητα δεν ξερω .θα μας πει υποθετω αυριο .του την προτεινε λεει καποιος που ασχολειται χρονια με πουλια .εδωσε σε 9 μερες  οπως μου ειχε πει στο ιστολογιο 

33
ε3 μερες esb3 .3 βιταμινες combex v και αλλες 3 esb3

----------


## sakis.x

1 γρ σε 1 λιτρο νερο εδωσα 
η καρδερινα ειναι αρσενικη 
3 μερες εδωσα esb3  σταματησα combex δεν εδωσα καθολου  ξεκινησε η διαρροια  
αλαξα το χαρτι και το απογευμα θα δω τις κουτσουλιες 
καλημερα

----------


## jk21

ΣΑΚΗ δεν εχω χρονο να δω αυτη τη στιγμη τη δοσολογια .θα το δω αργοτερα .να συνεχισεις με esb 3 τουλαχιστον στα αλλα .σε αυτο θα δουμε .δεν ειμαι υπερ των φαρμακων αλλα εχω καθετη θεση πτηνιατρου οτι οταν ξεκινουμε αντιβιωση (γιατι ειναι και αντιβιωση εστω και παλια ) δεν διακοπτουμε την αγωγη παρα μονο αν εχουμε παρενεργειες .στα αλλα δεν υπαρχουν και στο συγκεκριμενο ισως ειναι ασχετη .θα τα ξαναπουμε

----------


## jk21

να διορθωσω ελπιζω οχι αργα ενα λαθος μου !  το esb3 ειναι κοκκιδιοστατικο και οχι κοκκιδιοκτονο .η χρηση του συμφωνα με οσα εχω ακουσει απο ατομο με επιστημονικες γνωσεις στα πτηνιατρικα φαρμακα ,σε ερωτηση μου για επαναληψη αλλου φαρμακου που περιεχει *και* ειδος σουλφοναμιδης αν χρησιμοποιηθηκε για κοκκιδιοστατικους λογους ,γινεται απαξ χωρις επαναληψη οπως στο κοκκιδιοκτονο baycox .με το κοκκιδιοστατικο απλα περιοριζουμε τα κοκκιδια και αυτο γινεται με χορηγηση του φαρμακου για οσες μερες προτεινεται απο το φυλλαδιο του ή απο επισημες κτηνιατρικες δημοσιευσεις ,αναλογα με τον προορισμο του .συνηθως στο esb3 νομιζω αναφερεται 3ημερη χορηγηση αλλα δεν ξερω αν προκειται για ολα τα κοκκιδια ή του γενους eimeria μονο .αυτα που ενδιαφερουν εμας ειναι συνηθως τα isospora lacazei . στο κοκκιδιοκτονο baycox παντως η συσταση ειναι για 5νθημερη χορηγηση ,6ημερο κενο και μετα ξανα αλλες 5 μερες για να χτυπηθει η επανεμφανιση κοκκιδιων απο τις ωοκυστες που δεν ειχαν νεκρωθει .στα κοκκιδιοστατικα δεν υπαρχει τετοιο νοημα αφου δεν γινεται καν εξαφανιση ολων των κοκκιδιων αλλα περιορισμος τους σε μη παθογονο πληθυσμο .

με λιγα λογια  παιανισια .ναι μεν δεν πρεπει να διακοπτουμε τις αγωγες αλλα εδω  επαναληψη δεν κανεις γιατι η αγωγη με επαναληψη συμφωνα με οσα εχω καταλαβει (εγω που φυσικα δεν ειμαι πτηνιατρος να καταλαβαινω σωστα οτι πτηνιατρικο ακουω ) για κοκκιδιοστατικο σε τοσο συντομο διαστημα ειναι λαθος 



αυτο που μπορω ξεκαθαρα να σου προτεινω για ολα τα πουλια σου και σε ολους (ασχετα τι θα σου πω στην πορεια για το συγκεκριμενο ) ειναι οτι μπορεις να δινει αντι esb3 αλοη σε πολυ συχνοτερα διαστηματα ,οπως προτεινω σε σχετικο ετησιο προγραμμα διαχειρισης (τα εχουμε ηδη πει .. ) και χωρις τον φοβο παρενεργειων των φαρμακων .υπαρχει σχετικο αρθρο για την αλοη  *Η Αλόη και η χρήση της στα πτηνά ( aloe vera for vet use in birds ) οπου* με στοιχεια αποδικνυεται η αξια της .οσοι βεβαια σαν τον Νικο τον παιανα  δεν μπορειται τις αναλυσεις ,απλα πιστεψτε με οτι αυτο ισχυει και οπως εκεινος πιστευω θα κανει χωρις αποδειξεις και αναλυσεις (ε Νικο;    :bye:  )   ,ξεκινηστε και σεις τη χορηγηση της !

----------


## PAIANAS

Good wines !!

Είπα να μη γράψω όταν μιλούσες για πολυήμερη χορήγηση ,γιατί ανατρίχιασα και μόνο στην ιδέα της παράθεσης (και της αντιπαράθεσης ) διαφόρων λίνκς.
Δική μου συμβουλή ..να μη δώσει τίποτα και να περιμένει λίγες μέρες ..οι κουτσουλιές δεν δείχνουν ανησυχητικές..

----------


## jk21

μεχρι σημερα ειχα καταλαβει οτι την ειχε ηδη κανει βρε ΝΙΚΟ υστερα απο συσταση του γνωστου του .το ειχα δεδομενο σωστο ή λαθος .να σου πω την αληθεια επειδη διαφωνω με την χρηση κοκκιδιοστατικων (ακομα και οταν χρειαζονται απο μονα τους δεν αρκουν γιατι συνηθως οταν παιρνουν χαμπαρι το προβλημα οι εκτροφεις υπαρχει και δευτερογενη μικροβιακη λοιμωξη ) και οταν πιστευω οτι πρεπει να χορηγηθει κατι σχετικο ,παω σε αλλα 2 σκευασματα  που ξερεις (κτηνιατρικο σε σκονη και αντιστοιχο σχεδον σαν και αυτο ανθρωπινο σε σιροπι ...καταλαβες ) .ετσι δεν εχω μπει καν στην διαδικασια να δω τι και πως χορηγειται το esb3 .ακουω ξαφνικα το πρωι να λεει οτι εκανε την πρωτη χορηγηση απο αυτες που αλλος του συστησε ...βιαζομουν για προσωπικους λογους να φυγω και την ειπα την βλακεια μου ,ασχετα αν βγαινοντας στη γωνια ηδη την ειχα στο νου μου ,να την διορθωσω με την επιστροφη .

αν ειχα δικαιο ,δεν γλιτωνες τα λινκ εκτος αν ελεγες παραδινομαι ! ...με λινκ Νικολα αποδειχθηκε αλλου η σωστη δοσολογια nystamycin αν θυμασαι καλα .αλλιως ακομα θα ισχυε η συσταση που κυκλοφορουσε σαν εγκυρη (χωρις πολλες εξηγησεις και παραθεσεις οπως επιθυμεις εσυ ) καποια αλλη πολυ αραιοτερη

----------


## sakis.x

καλησπερα
σαν να το βλεπω καλυτερα το πουλι ,εχθες οταν επιασα το λαιμο του ηταν αδειος απο φαι και σημερα το πρωι του εβαλα σε ξεχωριστη ταιστρα σουσαμι και σπασμενο ηλιοσπορο + το μηλοξυδο και τωρα το απογευμα ειδα οτι τα καλοεφαγε 



http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/2166/imag0220qq.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/2315/imag0219g.jpg

και ενα αλλο δεν ξερω σε ποσους συμβαινει και αν συμβαινει μπορει να ειναι και στο μυαλο παντα οταν του σφυριζα ανταποκρινοταν και σηκωνε το λοφιο απο το κεφαλι του σφυριζοντας και αυτος την προηγουμενη βδομαδα δεν ειχαμε τετοια, σημερα ειμαστε οκ

----------


## jk21

τα κιτρινα  υγρα δειχνουν οτι κατι συμβαινει ...  ξεκινησε  3 ml nystamycin  στα 100 ml νερου απο φαρμακειο για μυκητες σιροπι .κανονικα δινεται μικροτερη ποσοτητα αδιαλυτη στο στομα για ποιο σωστα αποτελεσματα αλλα σε πρωτη φαση καλα ειναι να μην το πιανεις συχνα και στρεσσαριστει το πουλι .οι καρδερινες ειναι ευαισθητες σε αυτο .αλλαγη καθε μερα για 10 μερες .δεν δινεις τιποτε αλλο στην ποτιστρα ουτε μηλοξυδο ουτε βιταμινες .θα δουμε στην πορεια πως θα πανε οι κουτσουλιες και βλεπουμε .δεν αποκλειω να εχει και κατι αλλο το πουλακι (κοκκιδια ,μικροβιο ) αλλα ξεκινα με αυτο .αν δεν δουμε βελτιωση θα σου πω φαρμακο κοινο και για τα δυο αλλα μαζι αλλα οχι τωρα .δεν δινεις σε καμμια περιπτωση ετοιμη αυγοτροφη γιατι εχει ζαχαρη και οταν υπαρχουν μυκητες τους ενισχυει

----------


## οδυσσέας

> 1 γρ σε 1 λιτρο νερο εδωσα 
> η καρδερινα ειναι αρσενικη 
> 3 μερες εδωσα esb3 σταματησα combex δεν εδωσα καθολου ξεκινησε η διαρροια 
> αλαξα το χαρτι και το απογευμα θα δω τις κουτσουλιες 
> καλημερα


με ποιον τροπο ζύγισες το 1γρ. ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> προληπτικα την εδωσε ,λογω πτεροροιας οπως του προτεινανε (εμενα την εναντια θεση μου την ξερετε ... ) . ποσοτητα δεν ξερω .θα μας πει υποθετω αυριο .του την προτεινε λεει καποιος που ασχολειται χρονια με πουλια .εδωσε σε 9 μερες οπως μου ειχε πει στο ιστολογιο 
> 
> 33
> ε3 μερες esb3 .3 βιταμινες combex v και αλλες 3 esb3


της ιδιας αποψης ειμαι και εγω ποτε προληπτικα φαρμακα, αλλα οταν γραφει ο αλλος με ειδικοτητα ζωοτεχνολογου η ο αλλος ο
φωτογραφος το 2003 οτι δινουν esb3 τι περιμενεις να κανουν οι αρχαριοι?

Δημητρη εσυ θα αγοραζες πουλια απο αυτους?

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ εγκρινα το ποστ γιατι δεν αναφερεις ονοματα αν και για τον δευτερο ,το δικο μου μυαλο πηγε για ποιον λες ,οπως ισως και αλλων .θα ηθελα ατομα που δεν εχουν πει κατι σαν μελη στο παρον φορουμ (αρα μπορουν να κριθουν ) να μην γινομαστε προσδιοριστικοι για τυχον παρεξηγησεις ... please !

θα σου απαντησω σε αυτο που λες ευρυτερα .αυτα συμβαιναν και ισως συμβαινουν γιατι χωρις να μελετηθει κατι σωστα ,ο καθενας ακολουθουσε αναποδεικτες ντιρεκτιβες.ανθρωπων που ισως το κανανε καποιες φορες και καλοπροαιρετα ,γιατι και κεινοι το ειχανε διαβασει σε μια ξενη ιστοσελιδα ,οπου ενας επιτυχημενος εκτροφεας γνωστος στην ευρωπη στο ειδος του ,το συστηνε .ομως ειναι αυτο που σου ειχα πει και σε αλλο θεμα .το να εισαι επιτυχημενος σε καποιο τομεα ,δεν παει να πει οτι διαχειριζεσαι και γνωριζεις καθε παραμετρο της εκτροφης σωστα ! 

να σου απαντησω ποιο ειδικα; μιλας για το esb3 .αν προληψη σημαινε μια φορα το χρονο (αν και η αλοη μπορει να δινεται πολυ περισσοτερες προληπτικα ) ισως το κακο να ηταν μικρο .ομως esb3 μια φορα το χρονο ,στο ειδος πουλιων που συνηθως χρησιμοποιειται (ιθαγενη ) για να μειωσει τα κοκκιδια (στα καναρινια μονο αν ζουν μεσα στη βρωμια ή με αγρια πιασμενα πουλια θα βρει κανεις κοκκιδια .. ) ειναι απο αστειο εως .... κια ! και να μειωσει τα κοκκιδια ,δεν μειωνει τον λογο που αυξανονται .και αυτος ειναι περα απο την οποια καθαριοτητα ,ο χαρακτηρας του πουλιου να στρεσσαρεται απο την αιχμαλωσια ! σε μεγαλο βαθμο τα πιασμενα ...σχεδον ολα ,τουλαχιστον τα πρωτα 2 χρονια .μετα οσα ζουνε ακομα ... βλεπουμε και σε μικροτερο βαθμο ακομα και τα εκτροφης γιατι τα ενστικτα δεν φευγουν απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη απλα μειωνονται .. Για να εχεις λοιπον τα κοκκιδια χαμηλα ,θα πρεπει να δινεις συνεχως καθε ενα δυο μηνες .... αν δινουμε φαρμακα και κυριως αντιβιωσεις (γιατι τα κοκκιδιοστατικα σαν σουλφοναμιδες ,δεν παυουν να ειναι αντιβιωσεις ) σε  αυτη τη συχνοτητα ,μπορει τα κοκκιδια να μενουν χαμηλοτερα για ενα διαστημα αλλα τα οργανα του πουλιου φορτωνονται με φαρμακα (οχι οτι καλυτερο για το συκωτι και τα νεφρα ) αλλα και οι μυκητες συντομα κανουν παρτυ !!!!!!!!!! δινουν και στις κοτες αλλα εκεινες μετα απο λιγους μηνες σφαζονται .δεν προοριζονται να ζησουν και να ζευγαρωσουν σαν τα πουλια .... 
επ ευκαιρια ας διαβασουμε και λιγα ...ωραια για τα κοκκιδιοστατικα  *Ενάντια στην άσκοπη χρήση κοκκιδιοστατικών χωρίς οδηγία κτηνιάτρου....*και ας δουμε και στο τελος τι λεει ο  Gino CONZO στο συνδεσμο  http://www.ilclubdelcardellino.it/po...nel-cardellino ή καλυτερα στη σελιδα του κ. καλαμαρα (γιατι στην πρωτη χρειαζεται εγγραφη και ειναι και σε ξενη γλωσσα .εχω βεβαια το επιμαχο κομματι ) 

βλεπεις λοιπον οτι αν ακουμε τους εκτροφεις (αν παραλληλα δεν μας δινουν ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ για αυτο που λενε ,στοιχεια που ισως κουραζουν ,οπως το φιλαρακι μου ο Νικολας ισως σωστα παρατηρει ) μπορει τελικα ,πολλοι να παρασυρθουν σε λαθος κινησεις ...


οσο για το αν αγοραζα πουλια απο τους συγκεκριμενους ; μαλλον πρεπει να το ρωτησεις σε καποιον αλλον ,γιατι επεσες στην περιπτωση ανθρωπου που αγορασε καποτε ενα μονο καναρινι και απο τοτε δεν εχει δωσει ουτε παρει ουτε μια δραχμη ,ουτε ενα λεπτο για << Ψυχη Ζωσα >> ! δεν απαιτω το ιδιο απο τους αλλους αλλα θεωρω οτι οι ψυχες δεν πουλιουνται ουτε αγοραζονται .τα ζωα που τρωμε καλως ή κακως ειναι νεκρα ! ειναι παρα πολυ μακρια ,η μερα που ισως δω το ονειρο μου να γινεται μερικη πραγματικοτητα αλλα αφησε με να ονειρευομαι ! σε αυτο το φορουμ γινονται μικρα βηματα σε αυτο και αρκετοι χαριζουν ή ανταλλασουν τα πουλια τους .

να σου μιλησω ομως λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενα για αυτο που λες; μιλας για καρδερινες εκτροφης ,οσο αφορα τουλαχιστον τον ενα εκτροφεα που καταλαβα σε ποιον αναφερεσε .αν μιλαμε για balcanica ακομη και αν αγοραζα πουλια ,δεν θα αγοραζα απο κανεναν ! γιατι αν καποιος εχει πετυχει εκτροφη με balcanica και πουλαει τα πουλια του ειναι ψιλικατζης ! δεν συμβαινει ομως αυτο .οσοι εχουν balcanica πραγματικα μικρα εκτροφης ,ειτε ανταλλασουν ειτε χαριζουν σε φιλους .ειναι τοσο λιγα τα πουλια που θα βγαλει  καποιος που μου ειναι αδιανοητο να κατσει να πουλησει .εκτος αν απλα δεν ειναι εκτροφης αλλα ειναι κλεμμενα απο φωλιες ,δαχτυλιδωμενα  ή μικρα πραγματι γεννημενα σε κλουβι αλλα σε <<εκτροφες >> καμμια 40αρια πιασμενων πουλιων που ζευγαρωσανε και γεννησανε και ζησανε τα μικρα τους σε 4-5 ζευγαρια .... αυτη την εκτροφη οποιος νεος στο χωρο αγορασει και την στηριξει ,ειναι συνενοχος !

----------


## PAIANAS

Πάλι διαφωνούμε ...ένας που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με καρδερίνες εκτροφής ,τί θα κάνει ? ..από που θα αγοράσει ? ..μήπως από πετ σόπ ?
..Και δε φταίει ο ζωοτεχνολόγος ...ούτε ο άλλος στη Νίκαια με εμφανίσεις στα τηλεοπτικά παράθυρα και με σική του ιστοσελίδα -μόστρα ,αυτοί που πάνε και τα σκάνε για να πάρουν φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλλες φταίνε ..Από την άλλη όμως ,αν δεν πάθεις δεν μαθαίνεις !!

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ ειμαι σαφης : ειπα δεν απαιτω το ιδιο απο τους αλλους .αν αλλαξουν ποτε καποια πραγματα θα ειναι γιατι αυτο που εγω πιστευω θα ειναι ευρυτερο .τωρα ειμαι απολυτη μειοψηφια ,αρα οτι θα ηθελα ειναι αδυνατο .αν ημουν απολυτη πλειοψηφια θα ηταν παμπολοι και αυτοι που χαριζανε και αυτοι που θελανε θα βρισκανε .επισης αν νομιζεις εσυ οτι οι καρδερινες εκτροφης Balcanica ειναι τοσες πολλες, που μη εκτακτοι λογοι ή περιπτωσεις εξαιρεσεις ,θα οδηγουσαν εναν εκτροφεα να πουλα ,ισως και ισχυει .γνωριζεις καλυτερα το χωρο .αλλα εγω επιμενω οτι η ζητηση 1000% δεν μπορει να καλυφθει με αυτες τις περιπτωσεις και το 80% των πουλιων <<εκτροφης >> που πουλιουνται οσο αφορα το ντοπιο υποειδος (και πολυ λεω ) ειναι μουφα εκτροφης .φωλισια ,με μεγαλυτερο δαχτυλιδι ,με ανοικτο δαχτυλιδι και οτι μπορει κανεις να φανταστει ,αναλογα με το που ειναι να πλασαριστουν ... 

για τον ζωοτεχνολογο τωρα πηγε το νου μου ποιον μπορει να λεει αλλα εκεινος οταν καποια στιγμη συζητουσαμε ,μου ελεγε να μην την ψαχνω με φαρμακα αλλα να δωσω την ψυχη μου στο να οδηγησω τον κοσμο στα βοτανα .... 

για τον φωτογραφο μαλλον αλλον λεει .... απο αυτον που εννοεις . παλιο μελος της αλλης παρεας που εισαι mod .εγω αυτον ξερω σαν φωτογραφο .δεν ξερω βεβαια αν ελεγε οσα λεει ο Κωστας  .αυτον που εδειχνε την εκτροφη του η  tv ηταν ή ειναι  καθηγητης ωδικης

----------


## sakis.x

> με ποιον τροπο ζύγισες το 1γρ. ?


με  κουταλακι γραμαριου το οποιοτο ζυγισα σε ζυγαρια ακριβιας που εχει η κυρα για τα γλυκα 
αυριο θα βαλω το κουταλακι φωτο μαζι με κουτσουλιες

----------


## jk21

αρχισες το nystamycin; ηθελα μια φωτο και σημερα ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

> για τον φωτογραφο μαλλον αλλον λεει .... απο αυτον που εννοεις . παλιο μελος της αλλης παρεας που εισαι mod .εγω αυτον ξερω σαν φωτογραφο .δεν ξερω βεβαια αν ελεγε οσα λεει ο Κωστας .αυτον που εδειχνε την εκτροφη του η tv ηταν ή ειναι καθηγητης ωδικης


για τον φωτογραφο που εγραψε βιβλιο το 2003 λεω οχι τον Νασ......λο.

----------


## jk21

τωρα με μπερδεψες ...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οι δοσολογίες των κτηνιατρικών φαρμάκων στα πτηνά συντροφιάς, προβληματίζουν πολλούς εκτροφείς σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό.* 
*Στο διαδίκτυο αλίευσα μιαν απάντηση του γνωστού Ιταλού Gino Conzo, που συμφωνεί, με μια μικρή απόκλιση των 0,5 ml, με την δοσολογία της δικιάς μου έρευνας.* 
*Κάποιος εκτροφέας διάβασε σε ένα βιβλίο του επίσης γνωστού De Baseggio, για προληπτική θεραπεία με ESB3 με 1gr/lit και για θεραπεία με  2,5gr/lit.* 
*Ρωτώντας τον  Gino Conzo ποια είναι η δικιά του γνώμη για την χρήση και δοσολογία του εν λόγο φαρμάκου, σε διάφορα υποείδη καρδερίνας, έλαβε την απάντηση για χρήση του φαρμάκου μόνο για θεραπεία και σε δοσολογία που δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνάει το 1,5gr/lit, σε 2 κύκλους των 5 ημερών με 1 εβδομάδα ανάπαυσης.*
*Αυτό βέβαια που δεν εξετάζετε μιας και δεν τέθηκε ερώτηση στον Gino Conzo, είναι  εάν το το ESB3 είναι το καταλληλότερο σκεύασμα για την καταπολέμηση των κοκκιδίων  I. Icacei, που συνήθως προσβάλουν τα διάφορα υποείδη της καρδερίνας και τα καναρίνια.* 

_RISPOSTA_ 
_Per le specie da lei indicate consiglierei gr. 1,5/litro con 2 cicli di 5 giorni intervallati da due di sospensione. Il trattamento va eseguito solo se effettivamente necessario (cioθ se θ stata accertata la presenza di coccidi) e non come "prevenzione" piω volte durante l'anno._ 
_Cordiali saluti_
_Gino Conzo



_*Μορφή φαρμακευτικής ουσίας.*

*Οι ουσίες που χορηγούνται συνήθως στα πτηνά συντροφιάς από τους εκτροφείς, είναι σε μορφή σκόνης ή σε υγρή μορφή για πόσιμο διάλυμα.*
*Επίσης σε μορφή αλοιφής για εξωτερική χρήση και σε μορφή εκνεφώματος, δηλαδή αεροζόλ ή σπρέι.*
*Σε μεγαλύτερα πτηνά όπως τα περιστέρια, οι έμπειροι εκτροφείς ή οι κτηνίατροι, χρησιμοποιούν και την ενέσιμη μορφή για ενδομυϊκή ή υποδόρια χορήγηση.

*Σκόνες και υγρά.


Σε μορφή σκόνης η φαρμακευτική ουσία μπορεί να προστεθεί στο νερό ή στην τροφή, ενώ σε υγρή μορφή μόνο στο νερό.
Συνήθως με την μορφή αυτή (σκόνης ή υγρού για πόσιμο διάλυμα), παρέχονται διάφορα αντιβιοτικά όπως π.χ. τετρακυκλίνες, ενροφλοξασίνη κ.λ.π., χημειοθεραπευτικά  όπως σουλφοναμίδες και ανθελμινθικά όπως η λεβαμιζόλη.
Ο τρόπος αυτός της χορήγησης είναι αποτελεσματικός όταν χορηγηθεί γρήγορα στα ασθενή ή ύποπτα για ασθένεια μικρά πτηνά. Επίσης όταν το πτηνό καταναλώσει επαρκή ποσότητα νερού ή τροφής για να προσλάβει την θεραπευτική ποσότητα της ουσίας.
Για τον λόγο αυτό, όταν η ουσία πρέπει να χορηγηθεί στην τροφή, καλό είναι να ανακατεύεται στην αυγοτροφή και όχι στους σπόρους, ενώ όταν χορηγείτε στο νερό να μην υπάρχουν άλλα δοχεία νερού στο κλουβί (π.χ. μπανιέρες).
Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση επίσης αποτελεί και η σωστή μέτρηση της απαιτούμενης θεραπευτικής ή προληπτικής δόσης της ουσίας.
Οι σκόνες μπορούν να ζυγιστούν σε φαρμακευτικό ζυγό, ενώ τα υγρά μπορούν να μετρηθούν με σύριγγα.
Πλεονέκτημα αυτών των μορφών φαρμακευτικών ουσιών αποτελεί η εύκολη χορήγησή τους χωρίς την σύλληψη του πτηνού και η δυνατότητα ταυτόχρονης χορήγησης σε πολλά πτηνά.
Στα μειονεκτήματα συγκαταλέγονται η αδυναμία χορήγησης ακριβούς δόσης για διάφορους λόγους όπως η πιθανή μειωμένη κατανάλωση τροφής ή νερού από το πτηνό, η αδυναμία ακριβούς ζύγισης από τον εκτροφέα (ελλείψει φαρμακευτικού ζυγού ή δοσομετρητή από το σκεύασμα) κ.λ.π.
Επίσης μειονέκτημα αποτελεί και η δυσάρεστη γεύση και οσμή του πόσιμου νερού από ορισμένες ουσίες, κυρίως ανθελμινθικές. Πολλά πτηνά πίνουν ελάχιστο ή και καθόλου από το νερό αυτό.
Για τους παραπάνω λόγους ορισμένες ουσίες τοποθετούνται μέσα σε κάψουλα η οποία εισάγεται βαθιά στον οισοφάγο  μεγαλύτερων πτηνών όπως τα περιστέρια.
Το άδειασμα όμως της κάψουλας στο νερό για χρήση σε μικρότερα πτηνά, εγκυμονεί αυτομάτως τα παραπάνω μειονεκτήματα που αναφέραμε.
Τέλος η χορήγηση του φαρμάκου απευθείας στο στόμα του πτηνού με καθετήρα ή σύριγγα απαιτεί εμπειρία.
Στην 1η περίπτωση ο καθετήρας ή η σύριγγα με ειδική προέκταση, εισέρχεται από την αριστερή πλευρά του ράμφους και κατευθύνεται προς την δεξιά πλευρά του τραχήλου, ενώ στην 2η (με σύριγγα ή σταγονόμετρο), το πτηνό συγκρατείται με το ένα χέρι, ενώ με το άλλο ενσταλάζετε το φάρμακο στην άκρη του ράμφους του πτηνού.
Αφού το πτηνό κάνει την χαρακτηριστική κίνηση κατάποσης, συνεχίζετε η χορήγηση με τον ίδιο τρόπο και ποτέ βίαια εξαιτίας του κινδύνου εισρόφησης νερού στους πνεύμονες.
Αυτή η διαδικασία (ενστάλαξης του φαρμάκου), για να έχει επιτυχία πρέπει να επαναλαμβάνετε κάθε 3-4 ώρες τις πρώτες 1-2 ημέρες και ανά 6-8 ώρες τις επόμενες μέχρι το πτηνό να μπορέσει να φάει και να πιει μόνο του. Εφαρμόζεται συνήθως σε μικρού μεγέθους πτηνά και σε σοβαρές περιπτώσεις ασθένειας.
Μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα ανάρρωσης σε αυτή την περίπτωση υπάρχει όταν εναλλάξ με την φαρμακευτική ουσία (ή ταυτόχρονα όπου ενδείκνυται), χορηγείτε ειδική διατροφική φόρμουλα μεγάλης πεπτικότητας και διατροφικής αξίας (π.χ. χυλός ανάπτυξης ή συμπυκνωμένη φόρμουλα βιταμινών).
Επίσης συμπληρωματικά χορηγούνται φρουκτο-ολιγοσακχαρίτες, λακτοβάκιλλοι και Dextrose για την αποκατάσταση της εντερικής χλωρίδας και της πιθανής αφυδάτωσης του πτηνού.


Συνεπώς η τακτική αυτή είναι σωστή σε μικρού μεγέθους πτηνά αλλά μόνο σε σοβαρές περιπτώσεις ασθένειας. Η εκτίμηση για την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης απαιτεί εμπειρία στα συγκεκριμένα είδη και σχετική τεχνογνωσία για το είδος και την μορφή της φαρμακευτικής ουσίας ή των ουσιών που πρέπει να χορηγηθούν και την κατάλληλη δοσολογία. 


 :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

για να μην παίζουμε με γρίφους λέω για το Ναταλε που στο βιβλίο που εγραψε το 2003 γράφει για το εsb3...

οσο για τον -singer ζωοτεχνολογο μακαρι Δημητρη να ειναι οπως τα λες.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> και ας δουμε και στο τελος τι λεει ο Gino CONZO στο συνδεσμο http://www.ilclubdelcardellino.it/po...nel-cardellino ή καλυτερα στη σελιδα του κ. καλαμαρα (γιατι στην πρωτη χρειαζεται εγγραφη και ειναι και σε ξενη γλωσσα .εχω βεβαια το επιμαχο κομματι ) 
> βλεπεις λοιπον οτι αν ακουμε τους εκτροφεις (αν παραλληλα δεν μας δινουν ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ για αυτο που λενε ,στοιχεια που ισως κουραζουν ,οπως το φιλαρακι μου ο Νικολας ισως σωστα παρατηρει ) μπορει τελικα ,πολλοι να παρασυρθουν σε λαθος κινησεις ...


επειδη μπερδευτικα (αφου διαβασεις και αυτο)http://www.alop.gr/forum/index.php?topic=17.0

τελικα ο πτηνιατρος (εκτος και δεν ειναι ο ιδιος) τι λεει να μην δινουμε καθολου η μονο σαν θεραπεια?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Πάλι διαφωνούμε ...ένας που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με καρδερίνες εκτροφής ,τί θα κάνει ?


υπομονη...μεχρι να βρει τους πραγματικους εκτροφεις και οχι σαν τον ''εμπορακο'' σε αλλο φορουμ που πουλησε καρδερινα με δαχτυλιδι παπαγαλου :winky: .




> ..από που θα αγοράσει ?..μήπως από πετ σόπ ?


παντος οχι απο e-shop... :Icon Rolleyes: 





> ..Και δε φταίει ο ζωοτεχνολόγος ...ούτε ο άλλος στη Νίκαια με εμφανίσεις στα τηλεοπτικά παράθυρα και με σική του ιστοσελίδα -μόστρα ,αυτοί που πάνε και τα σκάνε για να πάρουν φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλλες φταίνε ..Από την άλλη όμως ,αν δεν πάθεις δεν μαθαίνεις !!


ολοι φταινε και ακομα περισσοτερο εσυ που δεν κανεις καταγγελια στο Δασαρχειο...αλλα εισαι μονο λογια.

----------


## PAIANAS

Ο Νασ.. έχει ''αποσυρθεί '' .

----------


## jk21

εχουμε και λεμε : αυτα που αναφερει ο ΑΛΕΞ βρισκονται στο λινκ του ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ στον αλοπ οποτε καλυφθηκαμε και δεν χρειαζεται να βαλω την πηγη 

αυτα που λεει στο ιταλικο κειμενο που επισυναπτει το μελος greeksingercanary (ο ζωοτεχνολογος που λεει ο οδυσσεας αλλα θα ηθελα να μην αναφερθουν ονοματα απο τη στιγμη που δεν αναφερεται εκει το επωνυμο του και δεν ειναι μελος μας ) σαν μεταφραση ειναι η παρακατω 

Ο Δρ nt.le. Conzo,
Κατάφερα να πάρει ένα πακέτο του φαρμάκου ESB3, θα ήθελα να ξέρω, ως εκ τούτου, η χορήγηση δόσεων που σας προτείνουμε.
Διάβασα σε ένα βιβλίο από τον καθηγητή. De Baseggio (δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ ποιο) που μπορεί να δοθεί:
- Προληπτική θεραπεία, για να γίνουν έως και τρεις φορές το χρόνο, 1gr. ανά λίτρο νερού για 3 ημέρες, 2 και 3 περισσότερα ημέρες ανάπαυσης των ιατρικής?
- Θεραπεία σοκ, να πραγματοποιούνται σύμφωνα necessitΰ, 2.5 γρ ανά λίτρο νερού για 5 ημέρες.
Θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι τα θέματα τα οποία μπορεί να χορηγηθεί dovrΰ το προϊόν είναι: cardinalini, μαύρο-με επικεφαλής Siskins, καρδερίνες δήμαρχος, δολάρια δολάρια από τα Ιμαλάια και την Κίνα.
ευγνώμων
                 Μ. Γ.


ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ
Για τα είδη που αναφέρονται από σας προτείνουμε gr. 1,5 / λίτρο με 2 κύκλους των 5 ημερών από δύο διανθίζονται εναιώρημα. Η θεραπεία θα πρέπει να γίνεται μόνο όταν είναι απαραίτητο (cioθ αν θ δείξει σημάδια κοκκίδια) και *όχι ως «πρόληψη»* piω φορές κατά τη διάρκεια του έτους.
ειλικρινά
Gino Conzo

με λογια ειναι πλησιον σε οσα μεταφερει στα ελληνικα εκει .οχι ομως ακριβως .ο conzo δεν δεχεται σε καμμι περιπτωση την προληπτικη αγωγη  ,αναφερει επαναληπτικη χορηγηση αλλα δεν μιλα για το κενο των ημερων .

να επισημανω παντως και εχει μεγιστη σημασια ,οτι ο conzo συστηνει θεραπεια με esb3 για πουλια ΕΚΤΡΟΦΗΣ (και οχι πιασμενα της ελλαδιτσας που το στρες σε 1 μηνα θα εχει ξανανεβασει τα κοκκιδια ...) 

η αποψη του conzo για τη χρηση των κοκκιδιοστατικων ειναι σαφης και εδω
http://spirosnet.wordpress.com/%CE%B...9%CF%83%CE%B7/

εκει ειναι σαφης οτι αντικοκκιδιακες θεραπειες προληψης στα finches δεν εχουν ρολο και μαλλον επικινδυνες για το ανοσοποιητικο τους ειναι αφου στις κοτες ναι μεν  γινεται χρηση ,αλλα τα προβληματα δεν προλαβαινουμε να τα δουμε αφου τις σφαζουμε 


για την επαναληπτικη χορηγηση μιλα ως εξης : 

Τα φάρμακα που ανταποκρίνονται καλύτερα στη θεραπεία κατά της κοκκιδίωσης είναι προς το παρόν το Toltrazuril (_Baycox_) και η Sulfaclorpiridazine. Είναι προτιμότερο να χορηγούνται τέτοια φάρμακα (σε αναλογία 250-300mg/lt πόσιμου νερού) σε δύο δόσεις 5 ημερών στις οποίες θα μεσολαβούν 2 μέρες παύσης. 

το θεμα ειναι οι ποσοτητες σε mg που αναφερονται; σε ποιο φαρμακο; δεν μπορει να ειναι ιδιες σε 2 ασχετα μεταξυ τους φαρμακα (ουσιες ) .για μενα μιλα για το baycox οπου η θεραπεια θελει επαναληπτικη δοση γιατι προοριζεται στο να σκοτωνει και οτι παει να ξαναβγει απο τις ωοκυστες .δεν ειναι απλα κοκκιδιοστατικο .εγω αυτο γνωριζω και μαλιστα για κενο παραπανω ημερων (5-6 ) απο πτηνιατρο που εμπιστευομαι και τον θεωρω τον πλέον σοβαρο .επισης 5νθημερη θεραπεια με esb3 που αφηνει να αιωρειται στη συνεντευξη μαλλον ειναι υπερβολικη (αλλο ειδος ουσιας ) και πιθανοτατα εχει γινει μπερδεμα συννενοησης κατα τη συνεντευξη .διαφορετικα ακομη και ο conzo στο σημειο αυτο ειναι λαθος για μενα !



τελος να πω οτι οχι μονο ο ΝΙΚΟΣ (που εχω λογους να ξερω οτι στο θεμα των αγριων και των πουλοπιαστων αν μπορουσε δεν θα ηταν μονο λογια ) αλλα ολοι μας ειμαστε μονο λογια !

----------


## PAIANAS

> υπομονη...μεχρι να βρει τους πραγματικους εκτροφεις και οχι σαν τον ''εμπορακο'' σε αλλο φορουμ που πουλησε καρδερινα με δαχτυλιδι παπαγαλου.
> 
> 
> 
> παντος οχι απο e-shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ολοι φταινε και ακομα περισσοτερο εσυ που δεν κανεις καταγγελια στο Δασαρχειο...αλλα εισαι μονο λογια.


Έχεις δίκιο ..το ξεκίνησα ,μάζεψα αρκετό υλικό ,αλλά σταμάτησα την καταγγελία γιατί βαρέθηκα τα πήγαινε έλα στον ανακριτή αφού σε περσινή καταγγελία μου για έναν αχρείο στην Φολέγανδρο πήγα 3 φορές για ανάκριση χωρίς να ξέρω αν βγήκε αποτέλεσμα ...
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι στις τοπικές κοινωνίες πολλές φορές πουλοπιάστες και δασαρχεία και δασονόμοι και πετ σοπ ,είναι συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία ..οπότε η όποια καταγγελία για κάτι μη ''σοβαρό'' όπως τα μικροπούλια ,θάβεται χωρίς ν'ανοίξει μύτη .

----------


## jk21

> για να μην παίζουμε με γρίφους λέω για το Ναταλε που στο βιβλίο που εγραψε το 2003 γράφει για το εsb3...


εχει ερθει στα χερια μου σε γαλλικη γλωσσα και δεν ειναι ευκολο προς ψαξιμο και αναγνωση .θα με ενδιεφερε να διαβασω το σχετικο κειμενο αν εχεις παραπομπη ή αν μπορεις να μεταφερεις μικρο κομματι που γινεται η αναφορα . παντως μην ξεχνας οτι ηταν ακομα 2003 και πολλα μπορει να εχουν αλλαξει στο μυαλο του απο τοτε .επισης οπως σου εχω πει και αλλου ,οτι λεει ενας μεγαλοεκτροφεας πραγματι επηρεαζε και επηρεαζει τους υπολοιπους ,αλλα αυτο πρεπει να αλλαξει και να ισχυει (για θεματα ασθενειας  αναφερομαι ... ) μονο αν την γνωμη του την στηριζει οχι στις εμπειριες του (που μπορει να εχει παρερμηνευσει και μπλεξει τυχαιες καταστασεις ) αλλα σε σοβαρους πτηνιατρους  ή σε επισημα εγκριτα ηλεκτρονικα εγχειριδια οπως το merkvetmanual.com  .Για μενα κανενας μεγιστος natale και κανενας ελαχιστος jk δεν ειναι πανω απο την επιστημη .οταν βεβαια ο εκπροσωπος της δρα συμφωνα με αυτη ....γιατι και  κεινη ενιοτε  κανει αυθαιρεσιες τυπου παρε μια χλωροτετρακυκλινη και μαλιστα σε μικρη δοση  για γαστρεντερικο ,οταν ειναι σιγουρη οτι υπαρχει προβλημα ,χωρις την διενεργεια εξετασεων .εκτος αν δεν ειναι σιγουρη οτι υπαρχει προβλημα οποτε απο οσα εχω μαθει απο σοβαρους ανθρωπους του πτηνιατρικου χωρου ,δεν βιαζομαστε να δωσουμε μια οποια αντιβιωση για πλακα ..... )

----------


## sakis.x

imag0232i.jpg
 το κουτακακι μια κοφτη βγαινει 1 g

imag0229ttns.jpg imag0225q.jpg imag0221a.jpg imag0222t.jpg

----------


## jk21

ΣΑΚΗ ειχα ανησυχησει λιγο για το χρωμα του δερματος οπως μου το ειπες στο τηλ αλλα ευτυχως ειναι οκ .οπως χαρουμενος ειμαι βλεποντας να μην εχει καθολου καρινα το πουλι .ανεβασμενα κοκκιδια χωρις καρινα , μονο αν ειναι εντελως στην αρχη τους μπορει να τυχει .αν αυτο που βλεπω στην πρωτη απο αυτες που ειναι σε σειρα ειναι η κοιλια του ,ειναι καθαρη και απο πρησμενα εντερα ή συκωτι .οι κουτσουλιες (στην αριστερη φωτο ) δεν μου αρεσουν τα υγρα τους και το οτι καποια ειναι μεγαλη και εχει αρκετες πολυ μικρες αλλα θα δουμε .θελω να ελπιζω οτι το φαρμακο θα τις βελτιωσει ειτε οτι το χρωμα ειναι απο διαβρεσμα του κεντρικου μερους ... 

παντως μετα τις φωτο του κορμιου του πουλιου ειμαι αισιοδοξος οτι δεν ειναι κατι σημαντικο

----------


## sakis.x

ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Έχεις δίκιο ..το ξεκίνησα ,μάζεψα αρκετό υλικό ,αλλά σταμάτησα την καταγγελία γιατί βαρέθηκα τα πήγαινε έλα στον ανακριτή αφού σε περσινή καταγγελία μου για έναν αχρείο στην Φολέγανδρο πήγα 3 φορές για ανάκριση χωρίς να ξέρω αν βγήκε αποτέλεσμα...
> 
> Μην ξεχνάτε ότι στις τοπικές κοινωνίες πολλές φορές πουλοπιάστες και δασαρχεία και δασονόμοι και πετ σοπ ,είναι συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία ..οπότε η όποια καταγγελία για κάτι μη ''σοβαρό'' όπως τα μικροπούλια ,θάβεται χωρίς ν'ανοίξει μύτη.


να το δώσεις το υλικό σε κάποιον που δεν βαριέται η να το στείλεις στον αρμόδιο υπουργό. 
δώστα σε έναν σύλλογο η οργάνωση να μην φαίνεσαι εσύ μόνο και στα χέρια ενός εισαγγελέα.


κάποιος τρόπος θα υπάρχει να σπάσει και αυτό το απόστημα... ίσως τώρα είναι ο ποιο κατάλληλος καιρός για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## PAIANAS

Σύλλογο η οργάνωση..υπουργό  ? Σε ποιά ακριβώς οικολογική οργάνωση αναφέρεσαι ?
Πόσων χρονών είσαι και που ζεις ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

οταν στα ελεγα οτι τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα εσυ αλλα ελεγες. τι αλαξε απο τοτε?

----------


## PAIANAS

Τίποτα , δεν έχω μάθει να παραιτούμαι κι ας έσπασα τα μούτρα μου .

Απλά πολλά τα προβλήματα φέτος και ''έθαψα'' το θέμα ..καλό είναι πάντως που το ξανακίνησες ...ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να έχω τη δύναμη και το χρόνο να το τρέξω .

----------


## sakis.x



----------


## jk21

η ιδια εικονα .οχι ιδιαιτερα ανησυχητικη .οχι τελεια  .η διαθεση ειναι οκ; εχει συμπεριφορα κινητικη οπως και τα αλλα πουλια;

----------


## sakis.x

ναι μια χαρα ειναι ζωηρος ειναι και δοκιμαζει και την φωνη του καπου καπου αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι γενικα ανορεκτος τρωει αλλα οχι οπως πριν 
τον παρακολουθω το πρωι κανα 30 λεπτο τρωει 
αλλες φορες δεν εβγαινε απο τισ ταιστρες.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι επρεπε να χαιρεσαι που τον εβλεπες συνεχως στις ταιστρες .αρκει αυτο το συνεχως να ηταν ευδιακριτο .τοτε θα ανησυχουσα πραγματικα για κοκκιδια .ανορεχτο ειναι καποιο πουλι με προβλημα ειτε αν εχει μικροβιο (αλλα τοτε ειναι φανερα αρρωστο )  , ειτε μυκητες ,ειτε οταν ειναι στο τελευταιο σταδιο με κοκκιδια που θα εβλεπες μια καρινα τεραστια ! 

το πουλακι ειτε στρεσσαρισμενο ειναι ,ειτε ενοχλημενο απο τα φαρμακα (δεν αντιδρουν ηπια ολα τα πουλια και ειναι λογικο ) ειτε μπορει πραγματι να εχει μυκητες .δεν στο λεω σιγουρα  απλα ειπα να δωσουμε το φαρμακο μηπως τυχον ,λογω της διαρροιας μετα την αγωγη που εκανες και γιατι οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι και οι καλυτερες

----------


## sakis.x

οκ Δημητρη ευχαριστω

----------


## adreas

Το  πουλάκι  είναι εντάξει  ο  εκτροφέας είναι  ανήσυχος  μάλλον!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sakis.x

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει καποιος στανταρ χρωματισμος περιμετρικα των υγρων .δεν νομιζω να ειναι προβλημα και μαλλον ειναι απο ποτισμα του χαρτιου απο την υπολοιπη κουτσουλια οταν ειναι ακομα υγρη .ομως μου κινει την περιεργεια οτι οι περισσοτερες ειναι μικρου μεγεθους και κυριως πολυ λεπτες

----------


## PAIANAS

> είπα να μη γράψω όταν μιλούσες για πολυήμερη χορήγηση ,γιατί ανατρίχιασα και μόνο στην ιδέα της παράθεσης (και της αντιπαράθεσης ) διαφόρων λίνκς.
> δική μου συμβουλή ..να μη δώσει τίποτα και να περιμένει λίγες μέρες ..οι κουτσουλιές δεν δείχνουν ανησυχητικές..


aντρέα το΄χω γράψει σελίδες πριν (αλλά βέβαια ποτέ δεν μπορείς να΄σαι απόλυτα σίγουρος)
η συζήτηση πάντως με το δημήτρη πολλές φορές μου θυμίζει επίσκεψη σε σχολαστικό γιατρό .. 
πας με πονοκέφαλο και σ'αρχίζει ..κάνε αξονική ,κάνε μαγνητική ,κάνε τρίπλεξ ,βγάλε ακτινογραφίες και φεύγοντας (ράκος ψυχικό) νομίζεις ότι τη βγάζεις δεν τη βγάζεις ..και στο τέλος δεν έχεις τίποτα !

----------


## jk21

μπορει και να εχεις δικιο .απλα αξιολογωντας οτι ο σακης ειδε αλλαγη στις προηγουμενες κουτσουλιες του συγκεκριμενου πουλιου και οτι τα υγρα δεν ειναι οκ (δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε παντα απο την αρχη οτι ο χρωματισμος οφειλετε στην τροφη ή σε προβλημα ασθενειας ) ειπα να ξεκινησει αγωγη 

μην ξεχνας οτι η αρχικη φωτο ηταν αυτη πιο κατω και εχει ηδη χορηγηθει καποιες μερες φαρμακο .δες την ποσοτητα της κουτσουλιας και κυριως την ανομοιομορφια της σε σχετικα μικρο χωρο

----------


## goshalim

Σακη η καρδερινα δειχνει ενταξη , λιγο μηλοξυδο στο νερο για 2-3 μερες και ολα φαινονται ενταξη, Αλλωστε για καθε ποθλι οπως και ανθρωπο οι κουτσουλιες διαφερουν. Θα συμφωνησω με τον Δημητρη οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας.
Τι ηληκια εχει η καρδερινα;;; Περασε ξανα φαση πτερορροιας στο κλουβι;;

----------


## sakis.x

3 ετων ειναι και εχει ξαναπερασει πτερορροια 
μια χαρα φαινεται αυριο θα ξαναβαλω ακομα φωτο με κουτσουλιες  και αν ολα ειναι καλα
 θα της  δωσω  3 μερε ςμηλοξυδο
και μετα ξεκιναω tabernil muda

----------


## jk21

αν δεν κλεισεις 10 μερες νυσταμισιν δεν σταματας και κουλουτουμπες να κανει στον αερα ! μετα βλεπουμε

----------


## sakis.x

imag0238vd.jpg imag0239jw.jpg imag0240k.jpg

τη ειδος αγκαθιου ειναι αυτος ο σπορος

imag0241h.jpg

και τη ειδος κεχριου ειναι αυτο

imag0242v.jpg

----------


## jk21

20-8

μετα απο μηλοξυδο


21-8




23 -8





24-8



26-8




και οι σημερινες


 




νομιζω η βελτιωση απο την αρχη και ειδικα σημερα ειναι εμφανης ... μεχρι την 10η μερα φαρμακου ,πιστευω θα ειναι αρκετα καλυτερες.αν δεν εγινε καποια σημερινη αλλαγη στη διατροφη ,ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι αρχισε να δρα αποτελεσματικα το φαρμακο 

δειτε και φωτο στο  
http://www.birds-online.de/gesundhei...atorkot_en.htm  οπου τα χρωματιστα υγρα αναφερονται σαν προβληματικη κατασταση ...

----------


## jk21

> τη ειδος αγκαθιου ειναι αυτος ο σπορος
> 
> Επισύναψη 16462
> 
> και τη ειδος κεχριου ειναι αυτο
> 
> Επισύναψη 16463



ξεχασα πριν να σου γραψω .το πρωτο ειναι σπορος απο νεραγκαθο (διπσακος ,teasel thistle )  απο τις πιο αγαπημενες τροφες της καρδερινας στη φυση !

 5307032.jpg

και το αλλο ενα ειδος millet και συγκεκριμενα του πιο γνωστου ειδους millet ,του panicum .ειναι red panicum

http://www.birds-online.de/nahrung/k...uthirse_en.htm

----------


## sakis.x

χθες εκλεισα 10 μερες nystamysyn

----------


## jk21

συνεχισε για μια βδομαδα μηλοξυδο 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 100 ml νερο .

----------


## sakis.x

καλησπερα
μετα απο μια βδομαδα μηλοξυδο

----------


## jk21

ειμαστε οκ πια .δινεις μια φορα τον μηνα συνεχομενες 7 μερες μηλοξυδο στην ιδια δοσολογια .σε ολα τα πουλια .εκεινες τις μερες οχι κατι αλλο στην ποτιστρα .αν εχεις πτεροροια δωσε τωρα 5 μερες πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα .αν οχι δεν χρειαζετα .ομως στο συγκεκριμενο πουλακι μονο αυγο ή αυγοτροφη χωρις ζαχαρη .αν δωσεις πολυβιταμινη ισως δεις τα υγρα να αλλαζουν χρωμα προς το κιτρινο .μην ανησυχησεις .

προχωραμε !

----------

